# ISO Cold Green Bean Recipes



## goodgiver (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a lot of canned Green Beans and am looking for a nice mild dressing for over them to be able to eat them cold as a side. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 31, 2008)

A simple vinaigrette is always good.  Add some finely chopped shallots for more flavor and texture.  Chill well.  Tasty.


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 31, 2008)

a little crushed garlic, a little lemon juice, a touch of olive oil...perhaps a bit of melted butter....


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 31, 2008)

The easiest thing to do is marinate them in Italian dressing - I like the Good Seasons and add just a tad of sugar to it.  Just drain, mix with dressing, place in fridge for a few hours.

You can also make a bean salad and add to your drained green beans kidney beans, lima beans, corn, fresh green or red pepper, jarred chopped pimento, (you can use all of these ingredients or as few as you want to) and then make a dressing out of cider vinegar, oil, sugar, and celery seed.  Try the 1/2/3 method to see how it tastes - 1 part sugar, 2 parts oil, 3 parts vinegar.  Go easy on the celery seed at first.  Mix the sugar in the vinegar FIRST - this will help "melt" the sugar.  Add the oil while CONSTANTLY whisking, add the celery seed.  Taste.  If it needs more vinegar, add; if it's too vinegary add some oil, etc.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 31, 2008)

Along Katie E's suggestion - this is a good drizzle/dressing

1 clove garlic
1 TBS chopped chives
3 tsp red-wine vinegar
½ TBS Dijon mustard

You could lightly saute your shallots, mix with the above "dressing" and toss your green beans in it.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 31, 2008)

How about (one of my faves), green bean & red potato salad.

Green Giant Fresh Recipes - Italian New Potato Salad

Here's a bunch fom the *Jolly Green Giant*. (Also like the idea of adding balsamic, mustard, honey or lime juice.)

Green Giant Fresh Recipes - Your Search Results


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 31, 2008)

A wonderful dressing where you could easily replace any or all of the veg in it.  Green beans would be awesome in this...wish I'd thought of it before... 

 . 3/4 cup white sugar
  . 1 teaspoon celery seed
  . 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
  . 1 cup distilled white vinegar
  . 1/4 cup canola oil
  . 1 teaspoon salt
  . 2 cups cucumbers, peeled and thinly sliced
  . 1 onion, sliced into thin rings
  . 2 cups thinly sliced carrots
  . 1/2 cup chopped celery

  . Combine sugar, celery seeds, black pepper, vinegar, oil, and salt in a screw-top jar. Shake well to mix.
Combine vegetables in large bowl. Pour dressing over vegetables, and stir gently. Cover, and refrigerate several hours or overnight.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 31, 2008)

Amy, for some reason I find the olives disturbing   LOVE the recipe though - thanks for posting the links.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Amy, for some reason I find the olives disturbing  LOVE the recipe though - thanks for posting the links.


 
How about some BAAAAACONNNN! 

Your welcome, KE.

Like this:
Green Bean and Bacon Potato Salad Recipe: Recipes: RecipeTips.com

I'm partial to the feta.
Roasted Potato and Green Bean Salad Recipe: Recipes: RecipeTips.com

Where's my picnic basket!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 31, 2008)

*amy* said:


> How about some BAAAAACONNNN!
> 
> Like this:
> Green Bean and Bacon Potato Salad Recipe: Recipes: RecipeTips.com
> ...



BAAAAACONNNN - NOW we're talkin'!!


----------



## *amy* (Mar 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> BAAAAACONNNN - NOW we're talkin'!!


 
Everything is better with Bacon! lol. 

Oops, forgot - how about a mixture of horseradish & sour cream or creme fraiche (sp).


----------



## Constance (Mar 31, 2008)

How about a salad Nicoise? You can use a good canned tuna instead of the fresh.


Nicoise Salad Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 31, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Everything is better with Bacon! lol.
> 
> Oops, forgot - how about a mixture of horseradish & sour cream or creme fraiche (sp).


*
Fine*, we'll do it *YOUR* way


----------



## *amy* (Mar 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> *Fine*, we'll do it *YOUR* way


 
Your very presuasive.


----------

